# Live Chat Room



## Dave Johnson (Mar 23, 2002)

Is there a live chat area here or have you considered one? When I ran Canadian Corner Satellite TV Forum we would have a scheduled chat on Tuesdays evenings and the chat room was open anytime for the members to use. I could see a room being very popular here.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

We do have a live chat, but to keep it from going stale we only plan on opening it durring special events.

Be on the lookout for a special chat soon!


----------



## Kevin (Mar 27, 2002)

You should keep the chat open during Charlie Chats, it's a whole lot easier than keeping up with the posts!


----------



## Neil Derryberry (Mar 23, 2002)

I dunno, everybody groaning at once might hose the server...


----------



## Adam Richey (Mar 25, 2002)

I like the idea of an open-all-the-time chat room. That would be cool. During Charlie Chats, we Dish customers can try to point out anything different about the first 15 or 20 minutes compared to the former Charlie Chats.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Chris has opened a poll about the chat room in the General Area.

I myself feel the chat should only be open durring special events. I feel it its Open 24/7 no one will use it as chances are no one will be in there when someone wants to chat.

I feel that besides Charlie Chats and Tech Chats we could have some special chats setup for big news days. The opening of the chat would be announced in the General area, and should also be listed in our main header.


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

You should set it up to be on only a few hours a day at a certain time and if it goes well then expand the hours and then maybe it could remain on all the time if the demand is there, if not have it cut back in hours per day or only certain days a week or one day a week based on how well it works and find out the best way that it can work in this way, kind of like experimenting on this.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

We may open it early this Monday. I understand we will be breaking some major news then. (shhhhh) And perhaps there will be more spot beams online that we can chat about.

STAY TUNED


----------

